# Major Sports rating drops due to Coronavirus?



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Do you believe that Coronavirus is the reason why the viewer's rating of almost all Major Sporting events in the US drops?


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Partly but not mostly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I believe its more do to the issues of professional athletes acting like the world should bow down to them and their political ideas. I know I have had a gut full of it. I guess yearly multi million dollar contracts isn't enough.


When I saw the "names" of the NBA players on the back of their jersey's (and it wasn't their name) I wont watch them anymore.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with Tax. Tired of " their agenda". Im done .


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> I believe its more do to the issues of professional athletes acting like the world should bow down to them and their political ideas. I know I have had a gut full of it. I guess yearly multi million dollar contracts isn't enough.
> 
> When I saw the "names" of the NBA players on the back of their jersey's (and it wasn't their name) I wont watch them anymore.


This x100. Screw the political crap... i liked sports to get away from all of that.

What I've learned through this Coronavirus stuff... is that I can live without an awful lot of events and stuff.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I can't switch channels fast enough. It is supposed to be entertainment. It no longer is.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I thought I was the only one who was sick of their political garbage. -O,-
They are going to kill their own "golden goose".


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

It’s interesting. I think people find what they’re looking for on this stuff. I didn’t watch much of the NBA playoffs until the Finals. Yes, there was “Black Lives Matter” on the court and social justice messages on many of the jerseys, and I knew they were there. But when watching the games, I didn’t even notice that. It didn’t distract from the game for me at all. Just like a company logo (I think Mtn Dew was one?) on the court doesn’t distract the game itself. 

But I wasn’t going there for political guidance. I was going to watch basketball, and interestingly enough...I was entertained by basketball. Game 5 of the Finals was one of the best and most entertaining sporting events I’ve watched in years. 

Again, I think we find what we’re looking for on this stuff.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

People turn to sports for entertainment away from politics and other sources of stress or frustration. When politics is injected into what is supposed to be an escape ... it kinda kills it.

Personally, I take issue with *any *group that tries to ramrod their beliefs down your throat. You do you boo, leave me be. -O,-


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Coronavirus made Netflix's stock go up about $250 due to people watching at home. If anything corona is helping prop up the NBA's ratings. Can you tell me any logical reason people would be watching less sports when they have to be home anyway? I don't really think having empty stands is that much of a factor.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Lone_Hunter said:


> People turn to sports for entertainment away from politics and other sources of stress or frustration. When politics is injected into what is supposed to be an escape ... it kinda kills it.


My sentiments exactly.

At least Adam Silver is wising up and it looks like next season will be back to normal. It might be too little to late though, there will be lots of fans not returning to watch.


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

Agree with many previous comments. As with anything there are so many opinions. All through my life I was a regular viewer of NBA, NFL and NCAAF. I am tired of the BS that is the NBA and NFL. As mentioned in previous posts, it was a nice break and enjoyable to watch....not anymore....coronavirus or not.


----------



## Animediniol (Sep 26, 2017)

Jedidiah said:


> Coronavirus made Netflix's stock go up about $250 due to people watching at home. If anything corona is helping prop up the NBA's ratings. Can you tell me any logical reason people would be watching less sports when they have to be home anyway? I don't really think having empty stands is that much of a factor.


Not really a factor, when it comes to rating, but probably it is because they were used politically. Do you think they can rebound next year?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I read recently that data is showing that basically every league has had decrease in ratings, but overall sports viewership is up. The belief is because everything was happening at the same time, it forced people to choose.

Then I read this article a while back. I found it fascinating. 
https://defector.com/concern-trolling-about-nba-ratings-has-always-been-the-loudest-dog-whistle/


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I've watched more bowling this fall than ever in the past. It has been enjoyable. That's about all the sports I've watched. :noidea:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

U.F.C., P.B.A, AND RODEO that's what we see here, ohhh ya:mrgreen: the Simpsons too


----------

